# Best place to buy a 5-gal bucket warmer?



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

What's the best place to purchase a sleeve/band-type warmer for 5-gallon pails of honey? Input is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Got mine at Brushy. Works well, I stir the honey a few times to mix it and get more even heat through the pail.
I'd buy again when I need another one.
I think they call it a 5 gal. pail heater on their web site.

Tried another one that had a adjustable thermostat on it but it didn't work well at all and sent it back.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Mine came from Kelly. Works well.

cchoganjr


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Theres one advertised in ABJ, But I got a used one on Ebay


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Will it darken the honey? I have a 5 gallon bucket that I left out all summer in the sun and it didn't re-liquify. Will this work for it?


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

It didn't darken my pail of honey. I stirred it every hour or so and disconnected it when the honey was 110f on a thermometer.
I guess It's possible that if left unattended it could darken it and get to hot, but I don't know for sure. Took 5 hours to re liquify a full 5 gal pail of crystallized honey.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Ben,
Just put the bucket over a 100 watt light bulb inside a couple of supers. It will be liquid in 24 hours.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Nice Charlie. I made one like that last fall. I use it to warm the honey frames just before extraction when it is too cold to extract properly.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I had no idea pail heaters were 150.00 or so. 
Waterbed heaters are only 40.00.

Seems to me the waterbed heater is basically the same thing but has a much larger heating surface. Sounds like a better alternative.


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

Some of my bottled honey is just starting to show crystals, so it looks cloudy in the bottle. Will the 100 watt light bulb in the supers, get the honey cleared up again? It sure doesn't look as nice, once it starts to get cloudy.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

LeonardS said:


> Some of my bottled honey is just starting to show crystals, so it looks cloudy in the bottle. Will the 100 watt light bulb in the supers, get the honey cleared up again?


That's what I use. I put a stronger metal grill between the 100W light bulb and the bottles to hold the weight.
24 hours and you're good to go. 

Use the same method for frames and put a piece of aluminum foil on the grill or queen excluder directly over the light to keep the honey from dripping on the light bulb. Put an inner cover on top and use another piece of foil to regulate heat escape over opening.


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

Charlie, could you show me some better photos of your light fixture that holds the 100 watt bulb in the bottom brood box and how its positioned? Also, what do you set the 5 gallon pails on, to keep them elevated? It must take something pretty heavy duty to hold the 60lbs. Thank you!

I'm planning to put this together and give it a shot this weekend.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have one from Mann Lake. Don't put it above the honey as it will melt the bucket. Since then I haven't used it as I think it's too hot...


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

I do the same thing as Charlie B. It works great!


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

LeonardS said:


> Some of my bottled honey is just starting to show crystals, so it looks cloudy in the bottle. Will the 100 watt light bulb in the supers, get the honey cleared up again? It sure doesn't look as nice, once it starts to get cloudy.


You can get a large soup pot, put the bottles in, and cover with water. Use a thermometer and heat the water to about 110F and 120 F or whatever temperature you feel comfortable with. Put on a lid and let it sit overnight, will be clear in the morning.


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

hilreal said:


> You can get a large soup pot, put the bottles in, and cover with water. Use a thermometer and heat the water to about 110F and 120 F or whatever temperature you feel comfortable with. Put on a lid and let it sit overnight, will be clear in the morning.


You just put it on the stove and leave it at 110 - 120 overnight(in water of course)? I have plastic PET bottles so I assume I want to elevate them above the bottom of the pan on a rack of some kind?


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

LeonardS said:


> Charlie, could you show me some better photos of your light fixture that holds the 100 watt bulb in the bottom brood box and how its positioned? Also, what do you set the 5 gallon pails on, to keep them elevated? It must take something pretty heavy duty to hold the 60lbs. Thank you!


I use a plant light with a 100W bulb over a large cooking pan.








I shim the deep to allow the light cord to go underneath.








I cut down a steel grate to fit inside the frame rest to hold 5 gal buckets.








When warming capped honey frames, I use a small piece of aluminum foil over the light on a queen excluder to protect the bulb and fixture from dripping honey.


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you, Charlie!


----------



## BoilerJim (Apr 15, 2011)

I also want to say THANK YOU. This is good stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I used mine from Mann Lake yesterday. Probably six hours and some stirring to get it from cold solid to liquid 100 deg F.


----------



## Rxmaker (Jul 6, 2011)

I use my turkey fryer with a metal shim in the bottom to keep the plastic bucket off the bottom. Put the honey bucket in, add water, heat, stir, and bottle. Olny takes an hour or so. You do have to watch it tho on the very lowest setting it is pretty simple. I use it more heating honey and making beer than turkey


----------

